# Cargar varias pilas recargables en cargador de automodelismo



## Declive (Ago 20, 2009)

Saludos a todos los foreros, estoy pensando en adquirir un cargador Mysteri B6 que he visto en eBay por 30€, ya que necesito cargar una baterias de plomo y no tengo cargador, pero tambien me gustaria saber si podria cargar o descargar con él, varias pilas recargables AA de 1.2v a la vez. De mas o menos esta forma:







*Aqui dejo el enlace al cargador*

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 20, 2009)

Hola
Según Vi El Enlace Que Hay En Tu Mensaje Sí Se Puede Conectar Varias Baterías Pero Hay Que Analizar Bien Las Especificaciones Del "Cargador/Descargador" Que Se Ven Entrando Al Enlace.

Yo Sugeriría No Conectar Baterías De Diferente Voltaje y Diferente Material De Construcción.

Saludos
a Tus Ordenes


----------



## saiwor (Ago 20, 2009)

viendo el esquema,, las pilas de recagables tienes que dponer en serie  mmmmmm   no es bueno cargar lam pilas en serie,,,,,pues se cargaran desparejos,,puede ocasionar una desatre.


----------



## Declive (Ago 20, 2009)

En la imagen que hay puesta, las pilas estan en paralelo y todas serian iguales (como dice MrCarlos), seria cargarlas a 1.2v con 5 veces mas intensidad que una sola no?
¿¿Que tal funcionaria la cosa?


----------



## saiwor (Ago 20, 2009)

en esa forma cargar no funcionara


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 20, 2009)

Hola

Así Es Declive, La Intencidad De La Corriente Será 5 Veces Más Que Si Se Conectara Una Sola Batería De Las Que Ya Están Conectadas.

Si El Cargador Es Ajustable En Voltaje Tambien Las Puedes Conectar En Serie e Igual Deben Ser Del Mismo Voltaje y Preferentemente Del Los Mismos Materiales De Construcción.

Ojo Con El Limite De Voltaje Que Puede Dar El Cargador. Por Ejem: Si Solo Dá 12V Max. y Conectas 9 Baterías De 1.5V Núnca Se Cargarán a Su Capacidad. Lo Max Sería 12/1.5=8 Baterías.

Saludos
a Tus Ordenes.


----------



## Declive (Ago 20, 2009)

Gracias MrCarlos, finalmente lo he adquirido por 25€ junto a 12 pilas AA 2500mah 7.60€, ahora ya solo queda esperar y ver que tal va, y otra cosa ¿Saiwor podrias decirme porque dices que no cargara conectando las pilas en paralelo?


----------

